# Madonna's apartment for sale <G>



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

http://www.trulia.com/property/photos/3101596392-41-Central-Park-W-New-York-NY-10023#item-5


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

And at a bargin price also


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

Now, can I ask a question? Why is it that Madonna can have a wood floor with the piano but I can't?? Hubby is insistent on me having carpeting in our living room with our 6.5 foot grand piano. Man, I'm going to show him this apartment!!


----------

